# S8 Colour Enhancement



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Been talking to a couple of S8 owners on the Audi Sport forum & a suggestion regarding body colour enhancement was made, so i wanted to get some feedback from you guys.

Basically as you can see from the 2 pictures below, the Avus Silver paintwork does not stretch down to the sills or lower bumper sections (front & rear). The suggestion was to get these painted in the Avus Silver body colour & it would make a huge difference. I have no idea what it would cost & i'm not dead happy about letting an Audi bodyshop loose on my car, but if it made a big difference & was not cost prohibitive i may consider it. The change would defo make the car stand out from a standard Avus S8, but given that there are probably less than 20 Avus S8's in the country, would it make a big that much of a difference.

What do you think? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Get it done!!

Will looks miles better. In fact it will look to you as if you'd had a bit of a body kit fitted :  ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Its a big car, and i just wonder whether coding the lower bits might make it look too 'heavy' if you see what i mean - the black lower sections make its height look less than it is... any examples of this done ??

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree with James. Â The lower black actually slims the car horizontally and makes it look more lithe imho.

And like you say, it's not exactly common is it? 

Body kits? Â _shudder_ Â


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Its a big car, and i just wonder whether coding the lower bits might make it look too 'heavy' if you see what i mean - the black lower sections make its height look less than it is... any examples of this done ??
> 
> James.


No examples that i know of. I've asked Preston Audi to get me a quote from their bodyshop, so that may stop me in my tracks. It was an S8 owner in Sweden & another in the US that suggested it. Avus was only introduced as a cost option for the final run of S8's, produced at the end of 2002 (Anniversary edition) & also included the 20" RS4's.

The car is very low already, so i don't think getting the lower colour coded would make a difference to its ride height appearance, as you can see by how much of the wheel arches are filled with wheel.

If you imagine a silver TT with Black lowers, you may get a better idea of what i mean, as it would look odd.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Avus with red leather? Hmm where have I seen this before? ;D

I guess in your S8 you can fit a lot more hos than my TT! ;D

Use photoshop to paint the lower part with Avus, so you can see if you like it or not.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

W7 PMC there is an exellent body shop just round the corner from you ,im if you want my mates addy ,i would not let anybody loose on mine only these guys, even if you only get a price


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I had this done to my A6, it's not as big as the A8 obviously but it makes it look a hell of a lot better in my opinion:



















My wheels were also quite "rare" until Audi starting chucking them on the new sport pack


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Avus with red leather? Hmm where have I seen this before? Â ;D
> 
> I guess in your S8 you can fit a lot more hos than my TT! Â ;D
> 
> Use photoshop to paint the lower part with Avus, so you can see if you like it or not.


Not got photoshop & i'm sure it would not hold the specific colour Avus Silver anyway.

I could fit plenty more hos in my S8 if that was my thing & i would imagine i could also pull plenty more hos if that was also my thing. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I had this done to my A6, it's not as big as the A8 obviously but it makes it look a hell of a lot better in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good. Is your A6 Avus (can't make out from your photo, as Audi do that many variants of Silver).

Did you colour code the lip at the bottom centre of the rear bumper that A6's have?

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay to have your A6's lower parts colour coded?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not got photoshop & i'm sure it would not hold the specific colour Avus Silver anyway.
> 
> I could fit plenty more hos in my S8 if that was my thing & i would imagine i could also pull plenty more hos if that was also my thing. Â ;D


Paul,

In photoshop you can just replicate any colour you like by selecting the avus colour from the rest of the car and then "painting" the black bits.

Having said this the photoshop experts on the forum are kmpowel and Loveitt.

And...good luck with the new business!!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

> It looks really good. Is your A6 Avus (can't make out from your photo, as Audi do that many variants of Silver).
> 
> Did you colour code the lip at the bottom centre of the rear bumper that A6's have?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay to have your A6's lower parts colour coded?


Couldn't tell you which variant of silver it is, I bought it second hand so I didn't spec it. Â

Not sure which bit you mean, the only parts not colour coded are the lower grills at the front and the bit at the back that conceals the exhausts and the towing hook, made it look a bit more "balanced" with a dark bit front and back. Â Oh, and the really annoying "anti stone chip" piece of plastic stuff near the rear wheel arch, still not sure why it's there 

As far as the price goes, I got the garage I bought it from to do it as part of the deal, they had they're own body shop and matched the car colour so I don't really know. Â I would have thought any half decent body shop should be able to do it though and be a fair bit cheaper than Audi.

Not the most useful of answers I admit


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> In photoshop you can just replicate any colour you like by selecting the avus colour from the rest of the car and then "painting" the black bits.
> 
> ...


Thats still not much use unless i own a copy of Photoshop (which i don't), but thanks anyway.

Anybody out there with Photoshop feeling artistic? If possible, i could email you a full quality photo that you could do what Vlastan suggests & then email it back to me PLEASE.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Anybody out there with Photoshop feeling artistic? If possible, i could email you a full quality photo that you could do what Vlastan suggests & then email it back to me PLEASE.


Go on then Clarkson, mail it to my hotmail kevinmichaelpowell at hotmail.com (obviously replace the at with a @) and ill do it for you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Go on then Clarkson, mail it to my hotmail kevinmichaelpowell at hotmail.com (obviously replace the at with a @) and ill do it for you.


Thats the man!!

Kevin...how much will you charge me to teach me photoshop?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Thats the man!!
> 
> Kevin...how much will you charge me to teach me photoshop?


....how much can you afford ? 

... seriously though (apologies for the thread hijack Paul), to learn PS properly a good quality 2 day course from a company such as Western Computers will cost about Â£600. This will teach you the basics, then to learn how to use those skills together, i can recommend nothing but getting a copy of PS and playing with it for long periods of time. Experiment with the tools and remember that your 'alt (or apple on a mac)', 'ctrl' and 'shift' buttons treble the power of the funtions. 

I've been using PS for over 6 years now and i still stumble across tools and functions i never knew existed. PS cant be tought in a few days, its something that IMHO is learnt over time (but it can be sped up a bit if you are willing to pay money for courses).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have no need to learn photoshop for work. So just need to be able to play with photos, just like you and Graham do it and looks so easy.

I am trying to make some Christmas cards now. So I want to position myself and wife and doggy in front of the Christmas tree picture from last year.

So how the hell do you do this?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Go on then Clarkson, mail it to my hotmail kevinmichaelpowell at hotmail.com (obviously replace the at with a @) and ill do it for you.


Cheers Kev. You have mail ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Why did I shudder when Vlastan used the words "wife" and "doggy" in the same sentance?

Really nice car Paul - looks the business...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Why did I shudder when Vlastan used the words "wife" and "doggy" in the same sentance?
> 
> Really nice car Paul - looks the business...


LOL ;D

Cheers Paul


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Why did I shudder when Vlastan used the words "wife" and "doggy" in the same sentance?


Your pervy nature comes out sometimes!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Here's the Front Valance (sorry its a bit crap, not had much time today). More to follow, but personally so far id say go for it!!! ...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oooh, oooh, can I have a play please, gimmie, gimmie, let me have ago ;D

Well done Kev - looks great. Don't fancy seeting up a business do you? 

Graham


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Why did I shudder when Vlastan used the words "wife" and "doggy" in the same sentance?
> 
> Really nice car Paul - looks the business...


Not to mention position & infront...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

If you can get it done for a few hundred quid and your keeping the car for 2+ years then do it. It will really look good - I really don't think it will look slab sided at all.

Nice work vek btw

Good luck

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bloody good job mate. I knew you could do it. Out of interest, how long did it take you?

I really like how you managed to get the darker shade right.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Bloody good job mate. I knew Â you could do it. Out of interest, how long did it take you?
> 
> I really like how you managed to get the darker shade right.


Nick, i'll be honest with you, it was a bit of a rush Job. I got home from work last night and realised that i hadn't done anything, so quickly cobbled that together. It took about 10-15 mins of layer, c&p, blur, smudge and opacity work. :-[ If i would have had more time i would have blended the exact colour and made the lower half a bit darker. As well as trying to blend in the bit under the front lower grille better.

Ill try and do the side profile tonight if i get time when i get home.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Here's the Front Valance (sorry its a bit crap, not had much time today). More to follow, but personally so far id say go for it!!! ...


Thanks for that Kev. I think i agree, it does make a big enough difference. Can't wait to see the side profile (when you get time of course ;D)

Went to a bodyshop yesterday to get a quote (thanks David for the recommendation). Should find out later this week, how much it would cost me. Pretty much all the people from the bodyshop came out to admire the car (nice feeling).


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Who did you speek to ,dave or steve ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Who did you speek to ,dave or steve ?


Steve (nice guy).

They are putting a quote together for me.

Thanks for the intro ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just glad to be of assistance [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Here's the Front Valance (sorry its a bit crap, not had much time today). More to follow, but personally so far id say go for it!!! ...


Really like that - would never have thought of doing it, but it looks great ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo think its gonna be my first mod, with a re-map & Milltek in December ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...and a VERY quick basic PS job for a sideview....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Funny I hate to say it but I saw the side view and thought "big merc"

Don't know if thats good or bad ???

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I like it an Avus actually more.

Kevin,

It looks perfect from a distance. I guess it will only look not perfect when you zoom in. :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Kevin,
> 
> It looks perfect from a distance. I guess it will only look not perfect when you zoom in. :-/


From my POV its not perfect from a distance either! :-[ It was a 5 minute quick rush, so ive got an excuse.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Look what they did to his car. B*stards :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> From my POV its not perfect from a distance either! :-[ It was a 5 minute quick rush, so ive got an excuse.


It is just dirty and needs a wash! ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

wow - that does look *even* better with the lower bits done....

do it..!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> ...and a VERY quick basic PS job for a sideview....


Cheers Kev. I think my mind is made up. Should find out how much it would cost when i get home, so cost permitting its the 1st mod for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Look what they did to his car. B*stards :


Bast&rds.

They will be getting a good shoeing when i catch the little scrotes.

Might leave the sill graffitti on as i think its quite fetching


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Had a word with steve (bodyshop) thats how he is going to paint it ,no extra charge for the graphics ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gonna have to pop to the bodyshop again. 1 week after visiting, i've had no call or quotation, so i think they have forgotten about me


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

They get lot's of work when the ice comes along


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Decision time.

Just had the quote & to colour code the lowers of the sides, front & back, its gonna cost me just shy of Â£800 all in. Reason its a little steap is that the removal & re-fitting of the front & rear bumpers is a little time consuming due to the parking sensors & other bits of technology lurking in close proximity.

I don't think its hugely over priced & on David's advice, they are a top quality outfit, so i'm sure the quality of the work will be excellent.

Do you think its worth spending Â£800 for the difference the work will make (as can be seen in the relevant photos on this thread, excluding the Mr Pimp ones ).


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Do it Paul. Looks superb. People spend more than that on alloys without too much thought... Your alloys are cool, so this is a nice way to personalise the car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gonna ponder over the weekend, but i think you may be right Paul. Guess it aint alot in the big picture & compared to other mods.

Possibly have to put the AMD trip back for a month though, as with Xmas just around the corner, spending Â£2000 could be just a little to much to spend on the car & get sanctioned by HRH ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Taken the plunge & car is booked in next week to have the lowers done. A little worried about sending it to a bodyshop when the car does not actually need a repair, but i'm hopeful the quality of work will be A1.

Will take some photos when i pick the car up once i return from my jollies 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got a bit of bad news from the bodyshop while i was away on holiday 

I dropped the car off on the 12th & was leaving it with them to carry out the work during my absense & would be picking it up tomorrow. The garage called on Tuesday, as they realised that the sills are not able to be removed & painted. They would need to order new ones & paint them off the car. For some reason, the sills on an S8 are bonded to the car. Audi wanted just under Â£1000 for a pair of new sills, so the whole job would have priced up to around Â£2000.

All credit to the garage for calling me with the news, rather than just going ahead with the front & rear bumper. Their advice is now to leave the car stock, as it would look strange if just the front & back were colour coded, but the side lowers left black. I've offered them some cash for their time & trouble & they have refused, saying that its thier fault for not realising the full extent of the job, prior to accepting & quoting.

Looks like the Â£800 i was going to spend, will now almost cover the new Zorst & re-map in the New Year, but she now won't be colour-coded, as i don't think the effect is worth a Â£2000 outlay.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S8 colour enhancement?

Is this some kind of hairdresser parlance?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Here's the Front Valance (sorry its a bit crap, not had much time today). More to follow, but personally so far id say go for it!!! ...


I dunno when you had the drive extension and second garage built, Paul, but I'd sue the builders if I was you. Garage isnt straight at ALL, and they didn't even manage to match the herringbone brick pattern properly..... bloody cowboys.

Having said that, your drive does look good with 2 S8s sitting on it. You lucky fella!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I dunno when you had the drive extension and second garage built, Paul, but I'd sue the builders if I was you. Garage isnt straight at ALL, and they didn't even manage to match the herringbone brick pattern properly..... bloody cowboys.
> 
> Having said that, your drive does look good with 2 S8s sitting on it. You lucky fella!


Cheers  ;D

Get your sig pic updated  S8 is a very masculin car, it has a roof


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Paul 
personally, i do like the Avus colour coded sill and valnaces, but it seems a bit expensive to get it done dont it? funny how its the things that look the simplest really AINT!!
have you looked into a subtle bodykit for your car, which you can get sprayed before you attatch it?


----------

